# where is my starter relay located



## ricekiller86 (Apr 15, 2007)

i have a 94 nissan pickup 4cyl maunal transmission. i was wondering if any one may know where the starter relay is located on my truck? thanks


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

Here is a link of a previous post with a diagram for relays locations :

http://www.nissanforums.com/pathfinder/130464-1992-running-lights.html


----------

